# II affliated resorts West Vs East BC



## planada (Jul 18, 2006)

After much searching through previous posts, I have just confused myself. Having never been to BC, and having no concept of distance. I am at a loss as to where to begin. 

Using II affiliated resorts only, my first inclination is to stay in western BC because we are coming from Phoenix Arizona. Where would one suggest we begin? The majority of II inventory is in Kelowna and Whistler, only 2 resorts in Vancouver. We are 2 50'ish couples. The guys live and breathe golf, the girls like shopping, scenery, and fine dining. We all love the night life. We have no problem with day trips or a few overnights within the 7 day week. We will rent a car. 

Or............should we scratch all that and do the eastern side? I have a 2 bedroom Marriott Kauhi, or a sleeps 8 Villa at Cibola Vista (Gold Cr. Peoria, AZ) to trade with.

Sorry to ask someone to be my travel channel, but am finding it difficult to judge distance and where to begin.  TIA   Pam


----------



## eal (Jul 18, 2006)

I would vote for Kelowna.  It is in central BC with all of the activities that you have listed.  All of the II resorts in Kelowna are very nice; probably Manteo Beach is the best.


----------



## BevL (Jul 19, 2006)

If the wives like shopping and fine dining, most of the eastern BC resorts are in pretty remote areas.  Beautiful scenery, golfing, natural things but no nightlife at all to speak of.

Kelowna would fit the bill.  However, I personally would not accept an exchange to Holiday Park.  If you could get into Manteo Beach or the Grand Okanagan, both are great.  Kelowna is a nice little city - easy to find your way around in.  The shopping would be good but not fantastic - the normal mall stuff.

Vancouver or Whistler would probably be my first choice.  Close enough to Vancouver that you can come for a day trip, or ideally stay one night and explore the city.  Lots of botique-y type places to shop in Whistler, golf goes without saying.

Bev


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 22, 2006)

Whister is a world class resort town with shopping, golf, > 80 restaurants all within a short distance from one another. Most of the resort is a walking village.

BUT, there are several II resorts in town but almost all are dual affiliated and most push their owners toward RCI.  Therefore if you want to go to Whistler i'd trade in via SFX not II. SFX will have a much larger choice of resorts for you to pick from than II.

Good Luck


----------



## Canuck (Jul 22, 2006)

Growing up in Victoria and Vancouver I would pick a Victoria or Vancouver Resort.  There are 2 Vancouver resorts on page 205 of the current II book.  Both Victoria and Vancouver have amazing shopping (Vancouver is better). Golf courses in both places are incredible and the scenery is amazing!  Victoria is very pretty with some great day trips (some only 30 minutes away) and Vancouver itself is beautiful, with Whistler only a (lovelyl) 2 hour drive away, so a day trip to Whistler for shopping while the men golf is very easy trip.  Whistler would be my other choice, great shopping, beautiful golfing and very relaxing.  When we go to Whistler we never have to start the car (unless heading to a golf course).


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 23, 2006)

Personally, I stay in Whistler and do a day trip to Vancouver for shopping only because I'd rather stay in the mountains than in the city.  Actually, for the best of both worlds - spend a week in each!  If staying in Vancouver do at least an overnighter to Victoria.

DW and I both loved Whistler and as said - park the car, walk everywhere - great town, amazing restaurants, good golf course (from what I could see) at the Westin.  DW grew up in Vancouver so we had a great time there and spent a full day at the Granville market.


----------



## planada (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the information. I will start looking !


----------



## barto (Aug 4, 2006)

You'll also have a couple of options in the Canmore/Banff area - definitely lots of scenery, excellent golfing, I think a decent nightlife and decent shopping, IMO.

In Canmore, I know of the Grand Canadian as an II resort - it looks very nice and is tucked away in a quiet section of Canmore.

Banff has the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (dual-affiliated with RCI), just a couple of minutes outside of the town itself but has lots on-site (deli/pub, gourmet restaurant, tennis courts, swimming pool, squash courts, etc.), and a free shuttle into and back from Banff's downtown.

These are in the western edge of Alberta, should be nearly directly north of Arizona if I remember my geography correctly...  

Bart


----------

